# DISASTER!!! Oh no!!!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

MY HEATER..... 

it cooked my fish...

TARN is gone!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh no!!! I am so sorry sunstar!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am unbeleiveably crushed... 

I loved darn dearly because I rescued him. I wanted to give him a better life. Not tihs... tihs was not what I wanted to give him.....


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

don't feel sorry for me.. feel it for them. They are the poor souls that need the pity....


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

good point


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I feel as if I failed them, especially tarn. the temperature is in high 90's one notch below 100.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

What kind of heater was it and did you buy it new in the box? Some brands come with warranties and guarantees for this sort of situation. Wont do much to mitigate the emotional loss but at least you can cover the cost of your lost fish. 

Sorry to hear bout this. What kind of fish were in there?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Some Danio and a Betta. the heater was an old hagen one. The cost of the fish, is inconsequental (I probably misspelled it but I can't give a flying frag) their lives mean more to me.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

bury them outside and the grass/plants will grow a little bigger this season, cleaning the air a little more, making you and the rest of us breathe a little easier, allowing us to do more with our time, = producivity and progress, etc etc. ashes to ashes. molecules live on. you did well.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry for you and your fish.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar I am so sorry to hear the news! I have some beautiful little plakat babies I will need to rehome soon if you would like one, I'd be relieved to know he/she was going to a good home. I lost an entire tank of cherry shrimp and 4 king tigers over the summer to the same thing, cooked.  So sorry you had the same experience.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd love a plakat baby. How much are they?

sorry to hear about your tanks... I am going to be massive paranoid about the heat from here on in... but it took about an hour to wipe them out...I need to sleep sometime.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH really sorry ... I was enjoying watching your thread with them ....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Why me? Why tonight? And what will the third event be? Don't ask. I'm not happy at all.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear your loss.

I too once lost a full tank to heater malfunction. All my fish gone. I feel your pain.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

this sounds frighteningly common. I grabbed my pigeon and bawled into his feathers tonight. his back was soaked and he was not happy with me.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

How does $0.00 sound?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you are sweet. (blush) I'll keep tarn's tank unoccupied and look for a new heater. I'll look forward to a joyful youngster.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> you are sweet. (blush) I'll keep tarn's tank unoccupied and look for a new heater. I'll look forward to a joyful youngster.


Awww shucks! And shhhh you'll ruin my reputation!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll try not to upset your rep you evil person you


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Much better, carry on.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

in the wake of devestation, there is a baby danio alive in the tank.


----------

